# Advice needed on 800bhp turbos



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi all, going to be starting my DIY 800bhp conversion soon. Have been collecting parts for a few months but stuck on turbo choice. Really like the litchfields set up but it's quite costly and I'm planning on running standard internals until I can stretch to a forged engine so don't know if it'll be a waste if power and torque has to be capped. I've heard linney does a couple of cheaper options, like the sound of the EFR's but is it worth it? Anybody done a comparison between EFR and IHI's?? is there a massive difference between the two? Cheers.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, I have the efrs on my stage 5 and they are a fantasticfantastic bit of kit, they spool up very quickly and don't runrun out of puff even at the top end of the gears,speak to Iain at Litchfields and I'm sure he'll advise you correct


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

What power are you running? Are you forged? Do you have the complete litchfield kit fitted?


Takamo said:


> Yes, I have the efrs on my stage 5 and they are a fantasticfantastic bit of kit, they spool up very quickly and don't runrun out of puff even at the top end of the gears,speak to Iain at Litchfields and I'm sure he'll advise you correct


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

I used Linney 900R Turbos and was very happy with them. Have a look through my project build.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

My car made 807bhp 699.5lb of torque on Litchfields maha dyno and it's not forged, it's Litchfields stage 5 with additional Dominator race intercooler


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Paul, I read your thread other night. Very interesting and very good job! Didn't want to thread jack you so didn't comment lol what swayed you to use the IHI's and not EFR's?


paulmc said:


> I used Linney 900R Turbos and was very happy with them. Have a look through my project build.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It just comes down to price.

Pick a budget first, that will make choosing easier. There are genuine all round benefits to the more expensive choices.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It just comes down to price.

Pick a budget first, that will make choosing easier. There are genuine all round benefits to the more expensive choices.


----------



## darmawaa (Sep 5, 2013)

I have 800hp turbos and parts for sale
My email is [email protected]


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

That's quite impressive! Isn't that over the safe lit for standard rods? I've been lloking at that intercooler too, can't decide on pro alloy ultimate kit or forge dominator. Are the forge kits similar price to pro alloy ones as no one lists price, they all say contact litchfields!


Takamo said:


> My car made 807bhp 699.5lb of torque on Litchfields maha dyno and it's not forged, it's Litchfields stage 5 with additional Dominator race intercooler


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

The dominator is a litcho exclusive

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

Like Paul I also went for the Linney 900R turbos and am very happy with them... From stage 2 it made a huge difference in power and performance.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Go for the cheaper turbos and spend a little on driving tuition. Then when you're on track/road and reeling in someone with the more expensive turbos you'll have even more satisfaction.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I think if 800 is your limit the downside of cheap turbos (lag) massively outweighs the upside of peak power. I'd far rather have a mega responsive stock turbo set up that with good supporting mods is just shy of 700, but much faster and more satisfying to drive most of the time, plus it's cheaper!


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

I would rebuild the engine and gear box first then upgrade it's the right way and the safe way ....there is no engine design to take double the power on standard internal ,GTR take up to 600bhp max for long term reliability ,I know some people stage 5 but only drive it with speed limit so yea it take longer time to kill the engine but it's your money and choice pal...


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

3k Linney turbo's would do the DIY smile factor I would imagine. 

Allot of people are buying these globally for performance and cost basis and no complaints or issues from the research I have seen. I for one would be interested to see how you go as watching the wallet is key for me too and love the idea of doing it DIY.


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

Linney does seem a popular choice, wanted the best bang for buck so to speak, heard so many good things about the EFR's though wonder if he'll give trade discount lol I'll prob start a build thread come March/April time for anyone who's interested?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

C5ale said:


> Linney does seem a popular choice, wanted the best bang for buck so to speak, heard so many good things about the EFR's though wonder if he'll give trade discount lol I'll prob start a build thread come March/April time for anyone who's interested?


Yes do a build thread - need some more diy threads on here 

Just started fitting my diy intercooler this week 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/341178-diy-intercooler-160-including-piping-6.html


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Aliakeel said:


> I would rebuild the engine and gear box first then upgrade it's the right way and the safe way ....there is no engine design to take double the power on standard internal ,GTR take up to 600bhp max for long term reliability ,I know some people stage 5 but only drive it with speed limit so yea it take longer time to kill the engine but it's your money and choice pal...


Abuse kills engines/boxes not time, the only way to be safer is to upgrade every mechanical part to a more abuse able strength.


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

Takamo said:


> Abuse kills engines/boxes not time, the only way to be safer is to upgrade every mechanical part to a more abuse able strength.


Yea that's what I meant drive it hard all time on stock engine and box it's common sence ...otherwise is no point having 800bhp if you don't use it


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You'll rarely hear a bad review of anything people have chosen to buy for their cars so your research might not be so indicative.

People are biased towards their own tuning choices and would rarely admit making a mistake especially when spending thousands.

In addition, even if they don't like what they've bought if they sell the parts on it doesn't help to put out a negative review!

It also doesn't help that there's often a delay between the before and after so the alternative to what you've bought is difficult to remember.

The upside is you can buy something that is totally crap but may still love it. In short, go for it!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Aliakeel said:


> Yea that's what I meant drive it hard all time on stock engine and box it's common sence ...otherwise is no point having 800bhp if you don't use it


Yeah only a twat would kill his car all the time, having 800 bhp doesn't mean you have to abuse it, the power is there where and when you need to release it. If that's the case even having a stock car would die if you deliberately abuse it. Even a fully forged car with uprated gearbox and clutches have been known to go pop or have other problems. As I said abuse kills cars. I have mine for a year almost and I maintain it to the highest of standards and enjoy it where and when possible but in accordance with limits and follow the simple things like warming up the engine to 70 before giving it some, using good fuel, good oils and letting it cool down but most importantly I think the cars power delivery must be mapped in so it doesn't give the car a heartattack.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Takamo said:


> Yeah only a twat would kill his car all the time, having 800 bhp doesn't mean you have to abuse it, the power is there where and when you need to release it. If that's the case even having a stock car would die if you deliberately abuse it. Even a fully forged car with uprated gearbox and clutches have been known to go pop or have other problems. As I said abuse kills cars. I have mine for a year almost and I maintain it to the highest of standards and enjoy it where and when possible but in accordance with limits and follow the simple things like warming up the engine to 70 before giving it some, using good fuel, good oils and letting it cool down but most importantly I think the cars power delivery must be mapped in so it doesn't give the car a heartattack.



There's a fine line though between abuse and using the car, for example if you drive around on the road with 800bhp then rarely will you actually be able to use 800bhp.

Go on 1 track day and the engine will probably spend more time at 800bhp than a whole year on the road. Is that abuse?

Don't get me wrong, I've seen people pounding these 800bhp tunes with stock engines on drag strips and tracks and driving home at the end of the day but we seem to be edging towards "tune to 800bhp but just don't press the accelerator far enough to get to that output".

Yes stock tunes might blow with track use, but 800bhp tunes will likely blow more frequently with the same use.

I talk bhp, I think I really mean that high torque is a more dangerous enemy.


That said someone on here had a great attitude, blew their gearbox on the track, got it fixed then praised how it lasted 70k miles. You've got to expect some degree of maintenance on such high performance cars.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Wise words. I happen to think that high revs create a harder environment for engine internals than lower down torque.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

borat52 said:


> There's a fine line though between abuse and using the car, for example if you drive around on the road with 800bhp then rarely will you actually be able to use 800bhp.
> 
> Go on 1 track day and the engine will probably spend more time at 800bhp than a whole year on the road. Is that abuse?
> 
> ...


I agree to some degree that if someone is planning on doing track days then yes they should deffo go forged and deffo have the gearbox strengthened but for everyday use with the odd drag then no I don't agree. It's all down to abuse in my opinion. Anyway goodluck to all of us


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

All this non-sense around lag must be clarified.

On the rolling road the EFRs spool very fast and that's great but how often do you sit in 5th gear nail it and wait for the turbos to kick in??? I would suggest more or less never or what's the point of having a 800bhp car. Nail it, car will drop a couple of gears and you are off, no noticeable lag there ever 

I would like too see a GTR with big IHI turbos and EFRs on the rollers in 3rd gear around 3k revs and nail them. I 100% bet you will see such a small difference it will make you laugh. After all when do you nail your GTR below 3k revs anyway??

Years ago in my old cossies you used to get caught out in a high gear with no boost but that was old tech and a manual gearbox. the GTR box is sooo good you never notice any lag!!!

if you cant drive or drive like a girl yes maybe you will be faced with that situation but even then it will be very rare.

Go try a 700bhp and an 800bhp GTR the difference is huge. 800bhp is laugh a minute where as 700bhp is very very fast but that's all it is. lag is just what it is. Either spend £3k like I did and enjoy what you have or spend over double and the turbos will spool 0.2 tenth quicker, allegedly. I know which I would rather have.

Oh and believe me if I though the turbos were rubbish I would be the first to say. Research is a good thing. I did hours of research before I bought my turbos. Over on the US GTR site you will find they are much more sensible with their money:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

There you have it people - incontrovertible proof that there was no point in all the respected tuners developing their turbo kits. They were all wasting their time.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thing is there is @ £3k between EFRs and IHI - I really find it hard to believe there will be £3ks worth of different if you put the cars side by side - another option is a hks gt800 kit £5800 - you wont need downpipes or inlets and you can sell your turbos


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

There won't be £3k of difference. Just like if you put a dodson gearbox in there won't be £10k of difference - probably not even £1.

I don't think the more expensive kits are better value, but I do think they are better.

You also need to be more precise with regard to what you are talking about.

There are IHI stock turbos
There are IHIs with modified compressor wheels - so called stage 4.5
There are Garrett cores shoehorned into stock exhaust and compressor housings and manifolds - stage 5.
There are Borg Warner cores shoehorned into stock exhaust and compressor housings and manifolds - alternative stage 5.

Then there are full turbo kits that use native garrett or borg warner cores in their native housings in combination with an external wastegate and custom manifold of some kind - more expensive version of stage 5.

If money is a concern and I had to pick I'd take Terry's HKS kit as the best value compromise.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I was comparing the linney £3k turbos to the efr equivalent


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

I think we covered this on the Stage 5 thread fella's. Just as Terry says the comparison should be stock manifold 3k turbo's vs stock manifold 3k turbo's.

No one is questioning the unbelievable quality that some tuners are putting out with their 10 or 15 kits. This thread was about DIY parts being put on at home and what's the best bang for buck.


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

We all love car and it's commen sence and I build cars myself you can't build big power before then engine and gear box and other parts to support each other on high power I can make a corsa run 400bhp what's point that when I know the engine and box will pop at any time ...

Everyone have his opinion and that's mine anything over 600 would be a risk yea they are monster engine in them but u can't take a piss and show off with 800bhp sticker on car and you think that's the right way and nothing can go wrong...


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Aliakeel said:


> We all love car and it's commen sence and I build cars myself you can't build big power before then engine and gear box and other parts to support each other on high power I can make a corsa run 400bhp what's point that when I know the engine and box will pop at any time ...
> 
> Everyone have his opinion and that's mine anything over 600 would be a risk yea they are monster engine in them but u can't take a piss and show off with 800bhp sticker on car and you think that's the right way and nothing can go wrong...


I think you will find a gtr with bigger turbos is probably safer than running the stock turbos ( within reason ) due to getting more power at less boost and the charge temp is lower


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have to say, Ben's website is really nice!

Anyway, back to the turbos, aren't they actually $3000 apart which is more like £2000? The comparison is to the stage 5 kit, which is not as comprehensive as the HKS kit which replaces the manifold too - though I've not heard great things.

Trouble is with this EFR kit is that, because of incompatibility you are also paying for oil and water lines and machining for the EFR cores to fit in the stock housing. I'm not sure but I don't think the IHI cores require any additional work to make them fit.

Also the IHI states it requires a core exchange (assume it means on the actuators) whereas the EFR does not state that - presumably because the correct actuators are supplied with the turbos and moved across.

If you take these variables out of the equation, I think the base turbos are about £700 each more expensive and for that you are paying for newer design, higher grade materials, and a roller bearing rather than sleeve bearing core which also helps with response and spool.

Like you say Terry, not going to feel £3000 better on the road, completely agree with that, but then I don't think the 900R or eqivalent feels £3000 better than a properly set up stage 4.25.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

terry lloyd said:


> I think you will find a gtr with bigger turbos is probably safer than running the stock turbos ( within reason ) due to getting more power at less boost and the charge temp is lower


Less boost, but more charge in the cylinder. It might be more efficient and safer at the same power but however you look at it, if it's making more power it's a more powerful explosion for the pistons and rods to contend with.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Think they are £3k mate remember paul saying - when going bigger turbos any option - it gets a bit messy unless you do the engine and the gearbox you aint going to benefit that much over a good stage 4.25 car safely imo 



Yes ref safer with big turbos very marginal i agree


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> If money is a concern and I had to pick I'd take Terry's HKS kit as the best value compromise.


I know you don't like my point of view and thats fine, but it remains the same every time.

Its not about money its about value for money. I was more than happy with where I got to. 

Same with the RS6 I wont be going down the usual tuner route as they charging a small fortune. 1, 2 or even £3k for what is essentially a remap, over £2k for down pipes, mental but people pay it.

Tuning should be fun and a bit of an adventure not open wallet surgery.


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

I never heard before bigger turbo make the car safer,bigger turbo give you all the hassle to change pretty much everything engine rebuild ,box,exhaust ,injectors,fuel rail with pumps ,intake,intercooler,spark,rad, plugs,wiring ,and propa custom remap for at least a day on dyno to pull a good map it's not easy ....I been there and I had to spend 2k to gain 35bhp on my car before just an example...


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Aliakeel said:


> I never heard before bigger turbo make the car safer,bigger turbo give you all the hassle to change pretty much everything engine rebuild ,box,exhaust ,injectors,fuel rail with pumps ,intake,intercooler,spark,rad, plugs,wiring ,and propa custom remap for at least a day on dyno to pull a good map it's not easy ....I been there and I had to spend 2k to gain 35bhp on my car before just an example...


Gtr turbos are tiny to get that power out of them they give off alot of heat ( more like a flame thrower than a turbo  ) - bigger turbos can get the same power with less boost and less heat


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry I've not read the whole thread. Just my 2 pence worth based on my own experience.
I had the SVM track pack stage 5 turbos which are based around the garret gt28 cores. 
In terms of road performance the car felt exceptionally responsive and alive, instant spool low down, instant power with good midrange and generally inspired a lot of right footed confidence.

I'm hoping the new range SVM specced efr's are going blow my me away, no pun intended. 

Again plenty of info out there and the most expensive isn't always the best.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Aliakeel said:


> I never heard before bigger turbo make the car safer,bigger turbo give you all the hassle to change pretty much everything engine rebuild ,box,exhaust ,injectors,fuel rail with pumps ,intake,intercooler,spark,rad, plugs,wiring ,and propa custom remap for at least a day on dyno to pull a good map it's not easy ....I been there and I had to spend 2k to gain 35bhp on my car before just an example...


My friend, you need to do your research before commenting, I have read alot of your comments and all you do is slate. You can run 800hp no problem, it's the torque / power delivery that tends to kill an engine. I have seen very badly tuned stage 4 cars die due to a bad map! The efr turbo is designed to give you as good as stock response but with the extra power. I also feel the bigger turbo is better for the engine as the temps are down, our turbos with the setup on a stock engine is making 800hp @ 1.45 bar which is not working the turbos at all. The car has ran a 10.3 at the pod and 200mph is not a problem it pulls like a train. The GT28/GT30 are awesome turbos no knocking them! EFR is my choice due to responce, reliability, driveability. 

The proof is in the pudding, we had to pull the car back it made more power but we didn't want to push the engine to its limits....mapping is the key my friend


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> My friend, you need to do your research before commenting, I have read alot of your comments and all you do is slate. You can run 800hp no problem, it's the torque / power delivery that tends to kill an engine. I have seen very badly tuned stage 4 cars die due to a bad map! The efr turbo is designed to give you as good as stock response but with the extra power. I also feel the bigger turbo is better for the engine as the temps are down, our turbos with the setup on a stock engine is making 800hp @ 1.45 bar which is not working the turbos at all. The car has ran a 10.3 at the pod and 200mph is not a problem it pulls like a train. The GT28/GT30 are awesome turbos no knocking them! EFR is my choice due to responce, reliability, driveability.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding, we had to pull the car back it made more power but we didn't want to push the engine to its limits....mapping is the key my friend



The heat is the main problem before the map my friend ,boost generate more heat and you need to get rid of it as quick as possible that's why big exhaust ,ex WG come to play the game ,the heat will harm the stock internal of the engine and box ,clutch ,diff,ect, if you don't straighten these parts to take the extra heat then it's a always a risk...this can go forever so I know where I stand no drama...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Aliakeel, you don't seem to get it but it's been said several times already.

AT THE SAME POWER, bigger turbos run less boost and generate less heat. They are therefore a safer option for the longevity of your engine.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Aliakeel said:


> The heat is the main problem before the map my friend ,boost generate more heat and you need to get rid of it as quick as possible that's why big exhaust ,ex WG come to play the game ,the heat will harm the stock internal of the engine and box ,clutch ,diff,ect, if you don't straighten these parts to take the extra heat then it's a always a risk...this can go forever so I know where I stand no drama...


I agree that heat causes problems, but if the turbos create the power with ease the car won't get as hot as quick and will stay cooler for longer. We use the the dominator intercooler and 102mm exhaust which means the car breaths well and gets rid of the gasses quick keeping it cool. You can't just slap turbos on you need to make sure the supporting mods are there, ie air/fueling


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Aliakeel said:


> The heat is the main problem before the map my friend ,boost generate more heat and you need to get rid of it as quick as possible that's why big exhaust ,ex WG come to play the game ,the heat will harm the stock internal of the engine and box ,clutch ,diff,ect, if you don't straighten these parts to take the extra heat then it's a always a risk...this can go forever so I know where I stand no drama...


I'm not unconvinced this guy is in fact a bot. In a minute a post will pop up selling penis enlargement or diet suppliments LOL.


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> Aliakeel, you don't seem to get it but it's been said several times already.
> 
> AT THE SAME POWER, bigger turbos run less boost and generate less heat. They are therefore a safer option for the longevity of your engine.


Yea I'm with u pal I'm just saying if you fit bigger turbos that's fine all good up to stage 4+ anything more than that then like khan said and what I said in first place ,witches supporting mods...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

C5ale said:


> Hi all, going to be starting my DIY 800bhp conversion soon. Have been collecting parts for a few months but stuck on turbo choice. Really like the litchfields set up but it's quite costly and I'm planning on running standard internals until I can stretch to a forged engine so don't know if it'll be a waste if power and torque has to be capped. I've heard linney does a couple of cheaper options, like the sound of the EFR's but is it worth it? Anybody done a comparison between EFR and IHI's?? is there a massive difference between the two? Cheers.


first things first what is your goal for this car? if you go with something cheap you may not hit your goals, it all depends tho. are you on the street, track or drag strip? even if your not drag racing what do you want to trap? cause that will hold the shop to your power goals since a dyno sheet isn't worth the paper its printed on to show true power.


----------



## C5ale (Jul 28, 2015)

My goal is to get a turbo kit fitted that gives me more power on the stock internals but also once forged id like the option to go a little higher too. Its just for road use, used only as a summer toy for pure enjoyment purposes. I've thought about forging it at same time engines out for turbos but I can't stretch to that at the moment so I'd rather spend good money on a turbo kit that will please me before and after its forged.


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

C5ale said:


> My goal is to get a turbo kit fitted that gives me more power on the stock internals but also once forged id like the option to go a little higher too. Its just for road use, used only as a summer toy for pure enjoyment purposes. I've thought about forging it at same time engines out for turbos but I can't stretch to that at the moment so I'd rather spend good money on a turbo kit that will please me before and after its forged.


What's your current power of the car?have been in stage 4+ car yet ?
On road stage 4+ it's way to much power if you drive the car as joy only not track I would go with stage 4 package and save you a lot of hassle in future to maintain the car and reliability ..plus if you want to sale in future stage 4 will sale much quicker than stage 5+ ,,,but it's up to u pal..


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

I was in exactly the same boat when looking to upgrade my turbos. Ended up going with the Linney 900R IHI setup, mapped by Ben to approx 750hp / 640tq on stock internals. As these are good for up to 900hp you have the flexibility to simply up the boost after forging the engine. I'm very happy with them, a completely different car - very, very fast. Not sure I'll eventually upgrade rods etc and go for bigger power but it is nice to have the option open to do so.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

are you going to get your clutch upgraded at this level? (I understand the engine will wait).


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Aliakeel said:


> What's your current power of the car?have been in stage 4+ car yet ?
> On road stage 4+ it's way to much power if you drive the car as joy only not track I would go with stage 4 package and save you a lot of hassle in future to maintain the car and reliability ..plus if you want to sale in future stage 4 will sale much quicker than stage 5+ ,,,but it's up to u pal..


Will you please stop talking shit?

There are loads of stage 5+ cars out there running faultlessly and they don't cost any more to run. I've had three myself and they've proven no less reliable.

I'm sure some have had issues but no more than the number of standard to stage 4 cars that I know of that have had issues.

It sounds to me like you have zero experience of these painfully unreliable stage 5 cars so why not stick to what you know instead of scaremongering?


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> Will you please stop talking shit?
> 
> There are loads of stage 5+ cars out there running faultlessly and they don't cost any more to run. I've had three myself and they've proven no less reliable.
> 
> ...


Yea running stage 5 fine by luck not push them to the limit every day ,I wish I never know anything a bout cars so I don't have to waste my money and time all these years and chat with people far from the basic rule of cars ...

I did say to the guy that's what I do in first place but it's up to him in end not me to decide ...run big turbos fine but not more than 1.3 bar of boost ..till you sort the clutch and engine with stage 1 box...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Will you please stop talking shit?
> 
> There are loads of stage 5+ cars out there running faultlessly and they don't cost any more to run. I've had three myself and they've proven no less reliable.
> 
> ...


if he just wants to have fun and joy and not looking for performance numbers than he is right that it will be better option... but the whole scare monger thing I'm not cool with. really depends on the shop&tune in that respect, at any level tho.

link to these stage numbers explained? we don't do these stage numbers where I'm from.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Stage 5 zindabad


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tariq said:


> Stage 5 zindabad


This translated is "long live stage 5“ for those who don't understand Zindabad...... Lol


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

mindlessoath said:


> are you going to get your clutch upgraded at this level? (I understand the engine will wait).


No plans to do so no, I don't race it or put the car through regular abuse and to my knowledge the current setup is what stock components can cope with.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Adam this argument ain't worth it, by the looks of things this guy has 0 experience with stage 5 cars, not mentioning tuners names but a certain tuner completes at least 1 stage 5 car a week...... Do you ever hear anything bad? I never do maybe this guy arguing knows something we don't. We have 2 stage 5 cars in the family one at 800hp and the other at 850 the 850 car has been been a stage 5 for around 2.5 years and it's never missed a beat. Yes you need the supporting bolt on mods ie decent exhaust and intercooler but you don't need a forged engine for normal/fast Road use....


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> Adam this argument ain't worth it, by the looks of things this guy has 0 experience with stage 5 cars, not mentioning tuners names but a certain tuner completes at least 1 stage 5 car a week...... Do you ever hear anything bad? I never do maybe this guy arguing knows something we don't. We have 2 stage 5 cars in the family one at 800hp and the other at 850 the 850 car has been been a stage 5 for around 2.5 years and it's never missed a beat. Yes you need the supporting bolt on mods ie decent exhaust and intercooler but you don't need a forged engine for normal/fast Road use....


Do either of your stage 5 cars have additional mods to the gearbox/drivetrain to cope with the added power? I suppose circlips are the first things to replace, and if you still want to make use of launch control you'd need to replace 1st gear and lower the rpm setting.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

I would say Clutch is the main thing to upgrade when upping the power to a stage 5. Circlips if available then yes but gears only if your running the equivalent torque and dragging the car on a regular basis. Allot of lads in the US are running stock gears with near 1000whp but don't drag their cars and just street them for a bit of fun.

I bumped into a full AMS car a few weeks back who was running clutches and baskets with stock gears and running 900lbs of torque, I did say he was insane but he had been running this as his daily for over a year. Still if your in there and have the cash then at 1st gear is what I would do and absolutely transmission cooler must be on the shopping list

There's a good thread on GTR Life about this. Heat is what ruins the tranny and torque is what heats things up so adding a cooler is a must if consistently driving hard IMO.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

2011GTR said:


> Do either of your stage 5 cars have additional mods to the gearbox/drivetrain to cope with the added power? I suppose circlips are the first things to replace, and if you still want to make use of launch control you'd need to replace 1st gear and lower the rpm setting.


Gearbox and drive train are stock! On both, never been an issue both cars ran 10.3 one at santapod and the other at Shakespeare. Because the wheels always spin it's less pressure on the box. The biggest issue that seems to be missed is how the power is dialed in everyone seems to be missing that. My car spent 1 full day in a dyno room being fine tuned to get it 100% bang on, we are working with my tuner to hopefully see a 9 second pass this year on the same stage 5 car!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

hsb said:


> I would say Clutch is the main thing to upgrade when upping the power to a stage 5. Circlips if available then yes but gears only if your running the equivalent torque and dragging the car on a regular basis. Allot of lads in the US are running stock gears with near 1000whp but don't drag their cars and just street them for a bit of fun.
> 
> I bumped into a full AMS car a few weeks back who was running clutches and baskets with stock gears and running 900lbs of torque, I did say he was insane but he had been running this as his daily for over a year. Still if your in there and have the cash then at 1st gear is what I would do and absolutely transmission cooler must be on the shopping list
> 
> There's a good thread on GTR Life about this. Heat is what ruins the tranny and torque is what heats things up so adding a cooler is a must if consistently driving hard IMO.


Rods and pistons first - when they go it's messy.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

2011GTR said:


> Do either of your stage 5 cars have additional mods to the gearbox/drivetrain to cope with the added power? I suppose circlips are the first things to replace, and if you still want to make use of launch control you'd need to replace 1st gear and lower the rpm setting.


No gearbox mods, we trust what our tuner(Litchfields) recommended or insisted upon and in my opinion he knows more than anyone that I know who would be willing to warranty the car with their setup.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> Gearbox and drive train are stock! On both, never been an issue both cars ran 10.3 one at santapod and the other at Shakespeare. Because the wheels always spin it's less pressure on the box. The biggest issue that seems to be missed is how the power is dialed in everyone seems to be missing that. My car spent 1 full day in a dyno room being fine tuned to get it 100% bang on, we are working with my tuner to hopefully see a 9 second pass this year on the same stage 5 car!


Watch this space.... I can taste that 9sec


----------

